# HPDE at The Milwaukee Mile-Saturday, July 2



## nismo22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Saw this on another board and thought you might be interested:

SpeedTrialUSA is proud to announce the addition of The Milwaukee Mile Road Course to our 2005 schedule. Completion of the Infield Road Course has reopened the opportunity for enthusiasts to experience The Milwaukee Mile in a whole new way. After a 30-year hiatus, the 1.8 mile road course was re-paved at 36 feet wide with 10 exhilarating turns. Utilizing a portion of America’s most historic oval, the road course offers a unique driving experience.

We have an instructional road racing school for enthusiasts of all driving levels, with all makes and models of car, coming up Saturday, July 2 at The MILWAUKEE MILE on the infield road course in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Since our events are aimed at all levels of drivers and cars, there is something for everybody. This is your chance to take your driving skills and your car to the limit while learning the basics of auto racing in a safe, fun, and controlled environment. SpeedTrialUSA is one of only a handful of organizations that have been invited to host events at the Mile. Here is your opportunity to experience one of America’s most historic tracks.



















This event is $175 for the day if you preregister, add $25 the day of, and includes intstruction for all levels of driver and also your tech inspection. We will be running our groups in 20 minute sessions, so you will have a ton of track time! Arrive at the track at 7:00am, Drivers meeting at 8:30 am, first session begins at 9am. 

To register online, or for more information, please visit: www.speedtrialusa.com. 
**Each group is limited to only 25 entries, so sign up early!


----------

